# Why aren't there more Rimor motorhomes in Blighty?



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yesterday I went down to Nuneaton to get a water ingress check done (it extends the guarantee to five years) on my Due Erre (a Rimor van) at a new Rimor UK dealership. 

The guy who owns it, Graham, is a lovely man and we had a great chat about prospects for the future of these vans in this country.

He's just taking up the reins to try and promote them here, and to be honest, if he can crack the market he has very very bright prospects ahead.

The reason I say that is because these vans - bought mine and imported it myself from Austria before Graham was up and running - are super motorhomes and the price of them is absolutely fab!

I sound like a walking advertisement myself but after seven very happy months of troublefree holidaying in one, and having numerous people check out the stylish decals and trim, then come inside and be gobsmacked when they find out how much cheaper - yet better - our van is than theirs, I find it amazing that Rimor hasn't got a foothold in this market.

They produce vans on Ford and Merc bases, have smashing and innovative ideas (the 05 models have BBQ points, electric steps and outdoor shower points), and the prices are unbeatable.

I was having a chat with a guy at the Earl's Court show and he was telling me the actual parts that Rimor use are better than Hymer. The one point that lets Rimor down slightly - and it's only a small niggle - is occasionally in the finishing, but it's only a very minor point and let's face it, which motorhome company apart from perhaps Autosleeper (and even then, there are some troubled owners) doesn't have a single imperfection?

Said my twopenneth. If there are any other Rimor owners here do get in touch, because I'm thinking of starting an Owners Club. From memory I think there's an Italian motorhome owners club but I seriously reckon Rimor will be needing one in its own right if Graham can crack the winning marketing formula with what should be a "sell-itself" product.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Rimor or Similar*

Hi
we are new members of the group and own a 2004 Kentucky camp Estro 4 with a rear garage, these are made in the same factory as rimor and are very similar, maybe a few more frills .
There are a great deal of Rimor NG5, incidentally with rear garage option used for motocross and in fact that is why we have ours,our adult son races and we stay away overnight regularly we have fitted a Fiamma awning from our Tranny Van, an invertor, a very quiet generator,underslung aluminium water tanks, a microwave a compact pressure washer etc.
We bought of Roy Wood Transits at Winersh near Reading and can only praise them for the way they sorted out the small faults we had (not the kind of faults that would be picked up in PDI) as you say the prices are keen and I expect to see a lot more appear in mainstream motorhoming in the next couple of years. we are going to be based in Spain from Aug onwards so aircon will poss be next, however as we are built on the Ford twin wheel chassis we have cab aircon built in. Ken & Sue Johnstone


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Rimors*

Hi Stormywhether
We went to a race meeting at Kidderminster Sun 2nd 05 and counted the Rimor,s in the paddock there were 12 so there must be quite a few up and down the country, as I said before they are used as race transport and the main importer does sponsor the former british champ Paul Cooper so I expect that he promoted them to the race fraternity at the beginning, I also know that at least one dealer races motocross himself
(Aristocars Bletchley).
Seems that although a few have looked at this posting of yours perhaps only us two in this group have Rimor,s or Kentucky
C7Ken


----------



## 93598 (May 1, 2005)

*rimor 678*

Hi all, I think this may be one of those threads where everyone pops up with "i've got one too". I have just imported one myself from Germany and i am so pleased with it. You seem to get a lot more for your money with rimor. My main reason for posting this reply is to seek information for the digital control panel. I have changed the language to english ok but i am not sure of the meaning of all the functions. Does anyone have a manual in english or even a photocopy of the instructions in english.
Thanks, Ian.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Rimor control panel*

Ian
I expect you have the same panel as us so all you do is to pick the icon by using the side to side buttons to position the little box round the icon then press the centre (OK) and it will tell you what the icon is and using the side to side buttons again will give you options if there are any ie the lightning flash type icon means hook up feed. the tap is for the boiler then there are others for water tank level etc.
Try it and you will find its straightforward if not post again and I will photo ours and give you a more detailed description, if you have a garage in yours let me know and i will show you what we did to hold the doors in the open position
Ken.


----------



## 93598 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ken
the main thing i am not sure about is the charging system options. I think it gives me the option parallel and i am not sure what means.
Thanks, Ian.
ps. nice to here from other rimor owners, i thought i was on my own.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Rimor*

Ian
It gives you the option of only charging the leisure battery when on hook up or charging also (at the same time) the vehicle battery (parallel)
Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi again!

You'll doubtless be glad to learn that we'll soon be launching a members' forum dedicated exclusively to the Rimor family of motorhome marques.

It's got the full backing of Rimor so should be a very well-run forum.

Of course, when I say forum, I don't mean anything like this very one!


----------



## 93598 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for the info, i look foreward to the new forum.


Ian


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

*going mad deciding !*

Hi All...just new to this list...would welcome any comments on the following vans......euroyacht, kentucky royal4, burstner star695, the new pilotes...etc etc...as you may have gathered I am completely confused...I know that it has to be lefthand drive ( I live in Spain ) automatic, would prefer merc, but ducato or ford would be ok, large fridge freezer, air con, rear fixed bed and easy second bed.....the list goes on ! Our last van 7 years ago was an autotrail pullman that we converted to fixed double, great van , very spacious, but not what we need now. Spain is a DESERT when it comes to motorhome sales, we are coming over to england for shepton mallet this week and to look at a few secondhand vans , also different new models. I know that there is no such thing as a perfect van, they all have pros and cons, but after waiting 7 years I would like as near perfect as possible ! Oh, and has anyone any comments on marine toilets. Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> Oh, and has anyone any comments on marine toilets.


There's an invitation. Standing back in anticipation ......

Dave
PS Apologies for this cryptic cliquey joke, savannah, but you just wait.


----------



## 93598 (May 1, 2005)

My first comment would be do not buy in the uk. Germany or Belgium would be your best option for choice & value for money.

Ian


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Dave.....tell me more !.......they don´t grab you whilst using do they ? ! ! Iann......have been looking on some german and belgium sites, but they mostly seem to be on the bigger chassis´ I am looking for 3500kgs. can anyone recommend any particularly good sites....can´t see what I want on reisemobile.de. One of my reasons for thinking about buying in england is that I could put the van in my sons name who lives there, with my husband and I as named drivers with full european cover....two reasons....insurance for motorhomes in spain is astronomical......2000euros plus, and also the price for changing the plates to spanish is horrendous.......as we are residents here we are not allowed to keep a vehicle on foreign plates. Anyone see any problems with this....the latest of my ´bright ideas´? However, I have to say that at the moment our main reason for coming to england this week is to look properly at the choice of vans, which you cannot do here in spain.......they just don´t have the choice and what they do have are 500k apart.....its quicker and easier to come to england ! Plus, although I can speak spanish.....it is just not up to complicated questions and negotiations !!!


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

*kentucky not for me*

spent most of a day at roy woods transits. was going to buy his royale3 demonstrator. my comments relate to that vehicle but suggest you check these points on any kentucky you look at.

the garage door locks and catches are very flimsy and i found them awkward to use.
the restraining clips/catches for all doors are so flimsy they were already broken.
the battery was lead acid and is under seat in cab. beware battery gassing off and risk of explosion.

i spent 18 months looking, going to shows uk and abroad. had an inverted snobbery prejudice against hymer - common and overpriced was my verdict. eventually found what i wanted hymer c-class 614gt. screen price at brownhills newark £48,331.

bought in belgium at the official hymer dealer and importer CAMPIRAMA. looks like the final price will be about the same as the asking price for the royale3 about £35,00. that includes the vat that i will pay in uk but not the cost of bringing it back through the tunnel.

can't do links but a google search for campirama will find their web site.

all the staff i have dealt with speak english. nice people to deal with so far but people usually are when you are going to give them a lot of money.

have only heard good reports from other brits who have dealt with them time will tell.

good hunting savannah


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Smifee, will certainly look very closely at the locks. However, am now off to look up the belgian site.... sounds very interesting......I know what you mean about Hymers.......wish me luck !


----------



## 93598 (May 1, 2005)

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?start_zeile=1&classid=3895

Have a look here. I bought my van privately from this site, just contacted the seller, went to view, went back to complete the deal. easy, plenty to choose from. Good luck.

Ian


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Kentucky*

Hi Savannah
Smifee has had a go at kentucky so I thought I would tell you what our experience is with one, ours is an estro 4 with garage.
Garage door catches, no problem and I have noticed similar type locks on other makes, they should have put stays on the doors in the factory but we have sorted this out and done our own, our leisure battery is in a separate hatch accessable from outside, our vehicle battery is under the drivers seat designed by ford and is no problem.
These vehicles are not expensive to buy, we bought ours from Roy Wood and all I can say is if smifee had bought the demonstrator when he took delivery the catches he found broken would have been replaced , I assume he means the clip back catches for the main entrance door as I cannot fault any cupboard or locker catches, now having said all that I think that no motorhome is perfect as they are small volume production and when you look at how basic their assembly lines are the possibility of missing something is high, we are going to shepton with ours, we are also off to Spain to live permanently from August so give Jacqui your mobile No and lets meet up, Steve Wood (roy wood transits) will also be there so you can check out the vans on his stand
Ken


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

*not no knocker me*

don't feel that i'm knocking the kentucky. if it had been total rubbish i wouldn't have spent so long longer under and inside it.

i also looked at the rimors at southdown - similar conclusion

the build quality is about the same as a granduca i had for 4 years and regretted selling. got seduced by the 'solid reliable handbuilt in britain' reputation of carlight caravans. discovered that the level of service didn't match the hype. cut my losses and ran but it cost me over £20,000 to learn   

that's why i have taken 18 months to find what i wanted and examined all the possibles on the way in great detail.

only time will tell if i have got it right this time. at the end of the day ... i hate that phrase so why have i typed it ... you pays your money and takes a chance.

a few tips learnt from bitter experience 
1. make a list of must haves, would likes and no ways :idea: 
2. don't change anything on that list as a result of something said by a salesman. only change things as a result of your own experience or that of another motorhomer :idea: 
3. before signing or putting down a deposit go away and speak to owners of the make and if poss model that you are thinking of buying. also get their opinion on the dealer :idea: 
4. don't think there won't be another and or better one along in a minute :idea:


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken....many, many thanks for that....I am really looking forward to seeing them this week. I was really interested because they do them on Mercedes chassis, and also I was really impressed with their web site having all the extras listed and priced. I will be ringing them tomorrow to see what the waiting time would be and if they can do a modification to the lounge layout on the model I am interested in. If ok , then they are certainly a strong contender. It is VERY difficult as you can imagine to find lefthand drive, automatic AND the layout I want on a secondhand and so these vans seem to be very reasonably priced for new. The only vans here in Spain that are cheaper here are the benimar, and after inspecting several last week at a dealer in Seville, we were VERY disappointed with the finish. Where are you moving to in Spain?.........if you need any help at all.....just ask......ehrrr.....I'm new here....who is Jacqui ?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Kentucky*

Hi Savannah
Jacquie is Lady J look under the heading of shows and you will see that a reasonable sized group are planning to meet up poss on the sat night at shepton Jacquie is the co-ordinator and she has all our mobile numbers.
We also are new to this but I am looking forward to meeting others, incidentally we use ours mainly as race transport as my son races a motocross bike and we will be moving to quesada just a little inland from guardamar and nicely located for the tracks around murcia such as al-hama, we will also be travelling to France, Belgium and back to UK I tried the mercedes version and settled for the ford due to the twin rear wheel setup I thought the Merc was not so stable and needed air suspension, we have a garage in the rear fully loaded and drive ours quite fast getting home from meetings so maybe without the garage the Merc is fine, cab electric windows, air con cd player all included in our Ford which is not lacking in power, Speak to Steve Wood at the show they are nice people ,although fairly new to selling motor homes ( but been selling Transits for a long time) they are already giving the factory good feed back on things they must do
Ken


----------



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> Hi again!
> 
> You'll doubtless be glad to learn that we'll soon be launching a members' forum dedicated exclusively to the Rimor family of motorhome marques.
> 
> ...


Hi has anything developed on this front ?

I bought a 2002 Rimor 747 TC on a Merc 416 Twin wheel chassis, second
hand this April , it is my first motorhome so can't compare it to others !

Must say since owning it have travelled around portugal and Spain for a couple of weeks (FAB ), had a couple of weekends away one in the Lakes
and one in Anglesey. Lat week we travelled around Cornwall for 6 days .

The vehicle is superb in my opinion, we have loaded it up with kids , bikes, surf boards, body bords , skate boards ,wet suits bbq s etc and it carries me the wife and three kids everywhere in comfort.

The fixed rear bed bigger than a standard kingsize has been a real bonus . This was one of our main priorities when looking for a MH.

All I can say is it has been the best buy I have ever made as it has given me and the kids a chance to get out and about in comfort , the wife drives it with no problems . :lol:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jenks I think the person who mentioned the Rimor forum may have disappeared, they do from forums all the time, however we are still alive and kicking and very happy with our van Kentucky Estro like Rimor and like you believe that they appear to represent excellent value for money, all the time I'm reading about problems on other vans and we have not had any on ours, we have a garage model which takes up space so we have limited sitting down space but we have an awning and live in a sunny country so no problem and the garage is so handy, we are coming to UK in about 5 weeks and on our return trip to spain the garage will be full of stuff we originally left behind in UK as it takes about the same as a small van, did you see my post on control panels? it seems we have a much more comprehensive panel than the others, we also have a built in oven, electric step, cab aircon, separate shower etc. yes I think we get a lot for the money


----------



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

C7KEN said:


> Hi Jenks I think the person who mentioned the Rimor forum may have disappeared, they do from forums all the time, however we are still alive and kicking and very happy with our van Kentucky Estro like Rimor and like you believe that they appear to represent excellent value for money, all the time I'm reading about problems on other vans and we have not had any on ours, we have a garage model which takes up space so we have limited sitting down space but we have an awning and live in a sunny country so no problem and the garage is so handy, we are coming to UK in about 5 weeks and on our return trip to spain the garage will be full of stuff we originally left behind in UK as it takes about the same as a small van, did you see my post on control panels? it seems we have a much more comprehensive panel than the others, we also have a built in oven, electric step, cab aircon, separate shower etc. yes I think we get a lot for the money


 Hi , people ae going to think we are on RIMOR PAYROLL 

The model we have has a large garage also , looking on the internet , 
it seems to me that the garage model seems to hold its money better than the 748 , non garage model. 
I must say we find the garage very useful .

How do you hold the garage dors open ?

Regards

Jenks


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*rimor*

hi  One could say why there no more JOINTS in blighty, :roll: 
rockinghorse @~'~## only don amotts sell them no one on forum has one  or does anyone know differant :roll:

SARUMAN
___________________________________________________-
DESCRIBE COURAGE. your afraid but go anyway


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Saruman are you stoned or drunk ? try as I may I can't make sense of your post or have you just taken your silly pill


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Saruman I didn't realise there was a MH called Joint and you have one now your post makes sense apologies


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*ok*

hi ok
my point made JOINT E47 a bit obscure :wink:

saruman

 sorry for going off thread folks
____________________________________________________


----------



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

C7KEN, 

How do you fix the rear garage doors into open position ?

Regards

Jenks


----------



## 99669 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi I work for a Rimor dealer in Belfast ,we have sold 10 Rimors this year, he has just picked up 2 new ng5s said to be the last in the UK ,one sold within a hour ! I believe the range on the new vans will be something else.


----------

